# WebStart 1.6 Probleme



## meister-g (28. Jun 2007)

Hallo Java Gemeinde,


unter 1.4 und 1.5 funktioniert meine Applikation via WebStart.

1.6 liefert folgende Exception:

com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException: Ressource konnte nicht geladen werden: http://notebook:8080/timesheetwsAS1/timesheet/lib/classes.jar
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadJarFiles(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadEagerorAll(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.downloadResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

und gekapselte Exception:#

java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 500 for URL: http://notebook:8080/timesheetwsAS1/timesheet/lib/classes.jar
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedConstructorAccessor1.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection$6.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getChainedException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doRequest(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.BasicHttpRequest.doGetRequest(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResourceCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getResource(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadJarFiles(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.LaunchDownload.downloadEagerorAll(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.downloadResources(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.prepareToLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.launch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.launchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main.continueInSecureThread(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Main$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 500 for URL: http://notebook:8080/timesheetwsAS1/timesheet/lib/classes.jar
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	... 18 more


Das sagt mir leider gar nichts.
Kennt das jemand bzw. hat jemand Tipps?

Hilft es ggf. das .jnlp zu posten?

Gruss,
Rainer


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2007)

HTTP Response Code 500:
 Internal Error

The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.


----------



## meister-g (28. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HTTP Response Code 500:
> Internal Error
> 
> The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.



was soll mir das sagen?
dass das problem am server liegt? (tomcat)
sorry, aber ich stehe etwas auf der leitung.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2007)

Ja, der Server liefert nicht aus.


----------



## meister-g (29. Jun 2007)

heisst das quasi dass diese version des tomcat quasi inkompatibel mit ws 1.6 ist?
ich bin jetzt leider null fit in diesem thema, du anscheinend schon. kannst du mir noch irgendwas dazu sagen / mir irgendwelche tipps geben?

tomcat ist bei mir aktuell v 5.025


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2007)

Nein, bin ich nicht, ich hab dir nur die Fehlermeldung gepostet  :wink: 
Schau mal in die logs des Tomcat.


----------



## meister-g (29. Jun 2007)

hier ein teil des logs unter der 1.5, wo alles funktioniert:

2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]User-Agent: JNLP/1.5 javaws/1.5.0_11 (b03) J2SE/1.5.0_11
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]DownloadRequest[path=/timesheet/timesheet-0.jnlp isPlatformRequest=false]
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]Basic Protocol lookup
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]JnlpResource: JnlpResource[WAR Path: /timesheet/timesheet-0.jnlp lastModified=Thu Jun 28 22:58:35 CEST 2007]]
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]Resource returned: /timesheet/timesheet-0.jnlp
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]lastModified: 1183064315562 Thu Jun 28 22:58:35 CEST 2007
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]Request: /timesheetwsAS1/timesheet/lib/classes.jar
2007-06-28 22:59:05 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]User-Agent: JNLP/1.5 javaws/1.5.0_11 (b03) J2SE/1.5.0_11

und hier unter der 1.6:

2007-06-29 13:26:50 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.8.1.4) Gecko/20070515 Firefox/2.0.0.4
2007-06-29 13:26:50 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]DownloadRequest[path=/timesheet/timesheet-0.jnlp isPlatformRequest=false]
2007-06-29 13:26:50 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]Basic Protocol lookup
2007-06-29 13:26:50 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]JnlpResource: JnlpResource[WAR Path: /timesheet/timesheet-0.jnlp lastModified=Thu Jun 28 22:58:35 CEST 2007]]
2007-06-29 13:26:50 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]Resource returned: /timesheet/timesheet-0.jnlp
2007-06-29 13:26:50 StandardContext[/timesheetwsAS1]lastModified: 1183064315562 Thu Jun 28 22:58:35 CEST 2007
[abbruch genau hier ohne weitere servermeldung]


beim holen der ersten jar-datei gibt es also probleme.
vorher wird zb auch der splashscreen geladen.

was ich komisch finde ist dier user-agent bezeichnung.

hast du, wildcard, oder jemand anderes eine idee?


nach meiner recherche kommt es mit sowieso so vor, dass webstart 1.6 ein sehr buggy release ist ... das internet strotzt nur so vor fehlermeldung (oft dass inkl. 1.5 alles läuft).
da kein aktuter bedarf an 1.6 besteht - ist es vielleicht schlauer ein neues release abzuwarten? das problem zu lösen wäre natürlich die beste variante, damit man nicht die neuen versionen unterdrücken musss.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2007)

Kannst du Applets starten? Könnte sein das etwas mit deinem Plugin nicht stimmt. Wie sieht's mit anderen Browsern aus?


----------



## meister-g (30. Jun 2007)

hab ein kleines applet geschrieben, funktioniert wunderbar.

andere browser passiert exakt das gleiche.

ich bin etwas ratlos.


----------

